# How long can a buck breed?



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi all. This seems like such a simple question, but I cannot find the answer! How long can I expect a buck to be able to successfully breed my does? FYI I have Nigerians. And right now I have 1 buck and 4 does. Thanks!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

To the best of my knowledge, not all bucks are the same. Some lose drive earlier than others. I had a friend who was using a buck that was 10 or 12, not sure exactly, but he had been around the block a time or two. 

It seems to be a bigger problem of running out of genetic diversity in a herd or even a geographic region as to why a buck stops being used then because the buck no longer wants to perform.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Anybody else have info about ages when their bucks have stopped being productive?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

For only breeding four does I would expect your buck to continue breeding for many years. If he was expected to cover 30 or 50 does, then you might see a decrease in success around the 7 year mark from what I've read. Personally, I have a 9 year old buck covering 15 does with 100% success on first heat cycles.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree and yes you never know.


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

This is great to know! I have a 10 y/o Nigerian Dwarf Buck that I am going to breed this year. I stopped using him a few years ago and decided to retire him when I acquired 2 NGD bucks (brothers) and have been using them since. But I love my old buck so much (great temperament) and want to get his genetics again so he is in luck this year!  He will only cover 2 does so shouldn't be too much for him and he is in great health!  Thanks for asking this question!


----------

